# ............



## Claymore (14 Mar 2016)

...........


----------



## Alexam (14 Mar 2016)

That's really excellent Brian. The work on the leathers is so very realistic and for those who do not know about Intarsia, the 3D effect from raising and lowering the depth of wood is show here brilliantly. Well done.

Malcolm


----------



## martinka (14 Mar 2016)

Absolutely stunning, Brian. =D> Looking forward to the Hailwwod and Easyrider ones


----------



## Aggrajag (14 Mar 2016)

Lovely work, well done.


----------



## bobman (14 Mar 2016)

Excellent work Brian


----------



## nadnerb (14 Mar 2016)

Hi Brian
I've said it before, if you went to the Isle of Man or to any bike dealer they would take arm and all to buy that off you . I particularly like the engine, I bet a lot of people wouldn't have a clue how you made it
Regards
Brendan


----------



## bodgerbaz (15 Mar 2016)

Superb work Brian. Well done it's turned out very nice.


----------



## Samfire (15 Mar 2016)

Another brilliant piece of work, Brian. Well done.
Sam


----------



## ChrisR (15 Mar 2016)

Brian.

That really is a work of art. =D> =D> 

Re-your BMW’s, I had a RT80 in the early eighties, wonderful bike to ride, but came home from work one day and the long haired boss had sold it. :evil: 

Brother-in-law had a RT100, tried many times to stop it pinking, but we never could, I burnt my face more than once on the hot exhaust while resetting the points. :roll: 

Look forward to seeing the BMW intarsia.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## jonluv (15 Mar 2016)

Great piece of work Brian--- used to watch Geoff battle with Ray Amm in the fifties (or perhaps earlier)
John


----------



## AES (16 Mar 2016)

Superb rendition Brian, thanks for posting.

=D> 

AES


----------



## stevenw1963 (16 Mar 2016)

outstanding, looks the dogs danglies that does


----------



## blackrodd (16 Mar 2016)

Another splendid piece of work  A pleasure to see!
Rodders


----------



## blackrodd (16 Mar 2016)

stevenw1963":1mqtb945 said:


> outstanding, looks the dogs danglies that does


 
Now That's a different subject for an intarsia, The dogs Danglies!
Rodders


----------



## beganasatree (17 Mar 2016)

Hi Brian,
That is TOP NOTCH.

Peter.


----------



## Claymore (9 May 2016)

.........


----------



## donwatson (9 May 2016)

A remarkable piece of work there Brian. Thanks for showing.


----------



## manxnorton (9 Aug 2016)

Blown away pal,
great skill.
as my forum name suggest I'm a fan of ManxNorton.
ATB
Bri


----------

